# um cykling?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

erm i don't wanna sound n00bish but what does it mean to cykle a tank?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

it means to have your tank established with all the nitrifying beneficial bacteria that turns ammonia(fish waste) into nitrites then into nitrates. A cycled tank will read ammonia-0 nitrites-0 nitrates- not too high.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

It when all your tank parameters hit zero...that means your tank has fullly cycled...


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Cycling article not promoting that site but thats a great article on cycling..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Go to Ash's home page. Nice easy explanation there. It's on the upper left side. It explains the nitrogen cycle. http://www.thefishcatcher.net/


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ah ok, well ive never cykled any of my tanks ever lol, but then again they are FW and i get water and gravel directly from the lake.
um i mean trough the tap lol i don't go out with bucket and take lol but we got real good water here.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Ammonia Nitrites and Nitrates, its all part of cycling, im using a chemical called PRIME that just gets rid of the lot, is this wrong?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Just like Mr Akio525 sayed:
"A cycle tank means to have your tank established with all the nitrifying beneficial bacteria that turns ammonia(fish waste) into nitrites then into nitrates"


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so im stuck with an uncycled tank? @"?%!!!!
its a nice tank with my 5 little babies.
5 1.5-2" rbp's


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

That is a nice tank!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What are your current readings on ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

0/nil for every thing when ever they may flucuate i just use "PRIME" it neutralises every thing, it say it removes chlorine, chloramine, ammonia 
detoxifies nitrite and nitrare 
provides slime coat and essential ions???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

0 ammonia, 0 nitrite is what it should be. But you should have nitrates for a fully cycled tank. Was this a virgin tank set up and how long has it been running now ?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the tank had fish before but i changed the gravel, cleaned the plants and rinsed the filter media with tap water and filled it right up with treated water. i wish i knew now then! a month into it everything was going fine, using prime to kill any increase in para's, then the tank sprung a leak, had to rush all fish to a nother empty tank used half the old water and half the old gravel and put a new layer on top, bought 6 new plants today, all this happened sat night.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In the future rinse media in a bucket of tank water. You can kill off alot of bacteria off the faucet.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah i know,







but i do have to say this site is great for learning basics to little tricks that go a mile.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

RBP Nut, that is a nice tank, good luck!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

just went to the not so lfs store where they said they sold bio spira. 
some one turned the fridge off!!!!!
ended up leaving with some gravel and some really murky water from their tank, i suppose this will just have to do. no bio spira for me.


----------

